# A weekend experience in the UK ...



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all ....

Trying to catch up on all the new threads and posts but probably wont have chance to read them all!!

I have just got back from a 4 day trip to the UK on business ... and wanted to "share" some experiences. apart from flying in and out of the UK purely to change planes on business trips, I havent actually visited the UK for more than two years. It was a short stay and admittedly you tend to spend a lot of time in hotels and meeting rooms! but .... a couple of things I noticed ..

I loved ...

seeing all the GREEN stuff! broad leaf trees that you dont often see along the coast-it was lovely!

The 24 hour Tesco and Asda that were 5 minutes from the hotel ... I had a ball one evening in the toiletries aisle ... lol (its a girl thing!)

Someone cooking me a full english breakfast every morning and serving it to me dressed in a tuxedo!

BBC news (I dont have sky in Spain)

Being able to chat about nothing to anyone I chose because they all spoke English and as you know my Spanish is pretty basic! but it meant I could make small talk on trains, in shops, restaurants and taxis ... and you know I like to go on and on and talk most of the time anyway so this was brilliant!

I hated ...

The grey, cold, damp atmoshpere that existed throughout my stay!

The cost! 23.00 pounds for a 30 min train ride from Gatwick to Victoria!

The claustrophobia of the tube stations ... and the speed at which everyone feels they have to move (makes Malaga feel like a sleep holiday resort!)

The Big Brother approach to smoking! (yes its a vice of mine) ..... its 100% banned! 

The miserable newscasters on the BBC news! it just isnt as much fun as watching the Spanish news presenters ... Spanish news always seems to have a lot more lighthearted stuff included!

The fact the they lost my luggage and I spent 2 days in the same pair of jeans! should be grateful I got it back at all!!

Just a small sample but even with a narrow view of a short visit it made me realise once more that I dont want to go back there! despite the things I love ..

lane:lane:


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi all ....
> 
> 
> I loved ...
> ...



Hi Sue,

Glad you had a good time, interesting stuff.

From the greenery point of view, thats what makes the North of Spain so appealing for us, that and the lakes, rivers and mountains - lol

BBC news is also available on Canal plus you know...

Being able to chat about nothing to other Brits is certainly something I personally miss, especially as many expats seem uncomfortable about talking about anything much, its as if they don't wish anyone to know anything about them, which puts me right off them immediately.

We have met some nice expats mind you; just not that many - lol

Enjoy yourself, its easier than you think


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi all ....
> 
> Trying to catch up on all the new threads and posts but probably wont have chance to read them all!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Sue, it's always good to get a dose of realism now and again just to remind me why I am not there anymore (in spite of having shopping heaven over there:cheer2: ) Though, funnily enough, the number of times I contemplate returning there are less and less.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Being able to chat about nothing to other Brits is certainly something I personally miss,


I don't! 
I'd prefer to boil my head in a bucket, stick my face in a fan, or even have my nuts chewed off by a Laplander than listen to the pretentious bull**** that comes out of the average Brit mouth.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I don't!
> I'd prefer to boil my head in a bucket, stick my face in a fan, or even have my nuts chewed off by a Laplander than listen to the pretentious bull**** that comes out of the average Brit mouth.


So why do you talk to us then Xtreme!!!!???????? :confused2:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> So why do you talk to us then Xtreme!!!!???????? :confused2:


Because lovely ladies like yourself are like a beacon of light shining into my bleak and drab existence Sue! 

Plus of course I love to laugh at the Walter Mittys on all these expat forums! Not _everybody_ is what they seem you know! 

If you're wondering whether I'm for real.....just ask yourself this:
Would anyone _want_ to invent a scenario of living in the mountains in the middle of nowhere, in a modest house on a Gypsy Barrio, owning donkeys and wild boars, and driving round in a beat up old van?

Not exactly the stuff that dreams are made of! But we like it!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Because lovely ladies like yourself are like a beacon of light shining into my bleak and drab existence Sue!
> 
> Plus of course I love to laugh at the Walter Mittys on all these expat forums! Not _everybody_ is what they seem you know!
> 
> ...


Well that explains it all then and I forgive you .... plus I like to be referred to as "a beacon of light shining ..... " very poetic and a new one for me! youre quite an old romantic at heart me thinks!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> youre quite an old romantic at heart me thinks!!


Not really Sue......it's just second nature for me to lie to women! I'm the man your mother warned you about!

And since you've been away, Jo nuked my post here where I was discussing soft furnishings. 

Not content with that, on another forum, she wanted me to go down her place and give her a spanking! 

The whole world's gone mad! :confused2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Not really Sue......it's just second nature for me to lie to women! I'm the man your mother warned you about!
> 
> And since you've been away, Jo nuked my post here where I was discussing soft furnishings.
> 
> ...


ha ha ha ha !!! well at least theres a little bit of honesty there ! but if you lie as second nature ...how do I know you are not lying about you being the man my mother warned me about ??? Im sure she only warned me about men in long raincoats ..... but she assured me I could always trust a policeman which Im no longer sure about!!  she never mentioned men with donkeys ...... or maybe she did


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi all ....
> 
> Trying to catch up on all the new threads and posts but probably wont have chance to read them all!!
> 
> ...


God Sue, I'm jealous!!! I haven't been back at all yet in four years - cos everyone comes to Hotel Tallulah. Sad isn't it, but I really miss the ability to pop to the supermarket at all hours - even on a Sunday! All the lovely shops full of girly stuff - and extra long jeans from Topshop's tall range - they're all made for short asses here it seems!!! We've got the green scenery here, so that I don't miss at all. It's been great lately cos we downloaded that package that Strav recommended so I've been catching up on all kinds of Brit crap!! If only you let me know you were going, I'd have given you a shopping list lol!!! Time for a cuppa tea and a ciggie now!

Tally.xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> God Sue, I'm jealous!!! I haven't been back at all yet in four years - cos everyone comes to Hotel Tallulah. Sad isn't it, but I really miss the ability to pop to the supermarket at all hours - even on a Sunday! All the lovely shops full of girly stuff - and extra long jeans from Topshop's tall range - they're all made for short asses here it seems!!! We've got the green scenery here, so that I don't miss at all. It's been great lately cos we downloaded that package that Strav recommended so I've been catching up on all kinds of Brit crap!! If only you let me know you were going, I'd have given you a shopping list lol!!! Time for a cuppa tea and a ciggie now!
> 
> Tally.xx


 Sorry Tally ... I should have consulted you and Jo before I left !! Although I have to admit I got so excited in Boots at Gatwick airport I ended up buying nothing at all!! too much lovely stuff to look at and choose from !!

Enjoy your ciggie and your tea  xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Sorry Tally ... I should have consulted you and Jo before I left !! Although I have to admit I got so excited in Boots at Gatwick airport I ended up buying nothing at all!! too much lovely stuff to look at and choose from !!
> 
> Enjoy your ciggie and your tea  xx


Boots! Wonderful Boots!! Oh wow, it's all coming back to me now.... I think I'm putting on my rose tinted specs - gonna have to tune in to the news now to remind me why I'm happy to have left it all behind.

Tally.xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Not really Sue......it's just second nature for me to lie to women! I'm the man your mother warned you about!
> 
> And since you've been away, Jo nuked my post here where I was discussing soft furnishings.
> 
> ...


I only "nuked" a slightly suggestive post ... SLIGHTLY did I say???? you were a little too graphic Xtreme!!!!!!! As for spanking?? I never did find the rabbit lol (??).


Anyway Sue, :focus:. I'm going back for a visit to the UK in a couple of weeks, and I think the only thing I'm looking forward to, apart from seeing family is being able to "chat" and shopping!!!!!

I hate the greeness of the UK and the grey skies and buildings. I also find it very claustrophobic, not much in the way of distant views, hills, scenery. And yes, British news is sooooo serious and miserable. They pick up on every little thing and make it sound 10x worse than it really is, they even make good news sound bad!!!!

Anyway, I'm glad you're back!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> We have met some nice expats mind you; just not that many - lol


AHEM????????????????????????????:eyebrows::eyebrows:


Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I only "nuked" a slightly suggestive post ... SLIGHTLY did I say???? you were a little too graphic Xtreme!!!!!!! As for spanking?? I never did find the rabbit lol (??).
> 
> 
> Anyway Sue, :focus:. I'm going back for a visit to the UK in a couple of weeks, and I think the only thing I'm looking forward to, apart from seeing family is being able to "chat" and shopping!!!!!
> ...


Thanks Jo .... it would seem we ladies have a pretty similar opinion on the shopping and chatting issue! ... and I am glad to be back !! :clap2::clap2: have a nice evening all. x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

What the hell are you lot doing babbling about shopping?

This is what you lot need.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> What the hell are you lot doing babbling about shopping?
> 
> This is what you lot need.....


1/ it would ruin the lipstick

2/ the teeth on that zipper would hurt...... if you know what I mean :eyebrows::clap2::clap2:

and 3/ :focus::focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

ooh nice one Jo! Besides, if we didn't "babble" poor XT would have noone to play with!!!

Tallyxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> ooh nice one Jo! Besides, if we didn't "babble" poor XT would have noone to play with!!!


Something of interest to you ladies.....I actually spoke to Jo on the phone yesterday! 

And she's a posh bird!

Mind you.....any female with teeth is a posh bird to me!

I'll let her tell you what she made of me....no doubt she'll blow my fake internet persona and reveal me to be shy and introverted.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Something of interest to you ladies.....I actually spoke to Jo on the phone yesterday!
> 
> And she's a posh bird!
> 
> ...


POSH????? hhmmm, well I guess its all relative!!! Once I'd learned to "tune in" to the welsh/strange accent, actually, Xtreme was "xtremely" charming, polite and funny, In fact I'd almost go so far as to say, in spite of the "accent" he sounded normal!!!! Not at all what I expected. And yes, I could hear his poor, long suffering wife in the background.... she's obviously got the measure of him!!!!!!!!!!!


Jo xxxxx


----------

